# Any advice for a beginner?



## Manar_Hassan (Feb 5, 2021)

*i recently started digital art and made a DTIYS. *

i don't have the original image but i created this using FireAlpaca.










Any constructive critisim is more than welcome because i want to improve my art.

Thanks


----------



## LioArt >.< (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi @Manar_Hassan I just want to tell u that ur very talented. I am drawing for 2 months and I want to became professional artist. btw I cant give u any advice cause ur better than me.


----------



## Manar_Hassan (Feb 5, 2021)

LioArt >.< said:


> Hi @Manar_Hassan I just want to tell u that ur very talented. I am drawing for 2 months and I want to became professional artist. btw I cant give u any advice cause ur better than me.


wow thanks for that!
it really made my day 
if you are a more cartoony art person like me, i suggest laventowne (Youtube)
also, u don't really need expensive equipment. i drew this using my touch screen laptop (probably not meant for drawing) using my fingers on a free software.

just keep practicing 
this was my art when i first started:
(on my phone)


















(on my laptop)










but eventually i kept practicing and re drew it later:











if u want to be a pro, then keep practicing and find your style. get some feedback, do fanart, etc.

also,,,,, don't say your art is worse than other people. I know it looks good. 

Bye


----------



## SRDiep (Feb 28, 2021)

Hi There!
Not sure if your still floating around but I can give you a few tips.
Your art is very clean and it looks like you have got the idea of shadows and highlights.
So just practice doing different poses and getting a hang of body proportions. Once you learn all the rules then you can start breaking them.
Honestly even though I hate this advice, just keep practicing. Expand your drawing subjects and even if you dont like something or its not going your way force yourself to finish. If you stop drawing things cause you dont like it or its not coming out the way you want you can form a bad habit of never finishing. I suffered from this for years and it was hard to break.
Let me know if you want to know anything specific but you seem off to a good start. I like the color palette.


----------



## Manar_Hassan (Feb 5, 2021)

SRDiep said:


> Hi There!
> Not sure if your still floating around but I can give you a few tips.
> Your art is very clean and it looks like you have got the idea of shadows and highlights.
> So just practice doing different poses and getting a hang of body proportions. Once you learn all the rules then you can start breaking them.
> ...


hey!
I don't really keep up with this forum but i still saw this as an email.
Both this post and art are pretty old.

I started learning anatomy a while ago but I realized my poses are pretty stiff.
So, i did some research, made the spine and arms curved and balanced and now they look a little less stiff.
I do alot of anatomy sketches (mostly traditional because its easier for me)
I've lost count but i probably filled about 15 pages with just anatomy practice
my poses are still pretty basic. I can do sitting poses and slight angles but i'm still practicing with more dynamic posing.

This is some wip of a fanart of Grace Monroe (from Infinty Train). The crossed legs annoy me but its a lot of improvement considering the fact that i could barely draw below the shoulders 8 weeks ago.


----------



## LioArt >.< (Feb 9, 2021)

Manar_Hassan said:


> wow thanks for that!
> it really made my day
> if you are a more cartoony art person like me, i suggest laventowne (Youtube)
> also, u don't really need expensive equipment. i drew this using my touch screen laptop (probably not meant for drawing) using my fingers on a free software.
> ...


----------

